# Why do the Japanese white worship so much?



## slime (Jun 8, 2020)

Do they have no self-respect? I never understood why an artist would draw a foreign man having sex with their own women? It is just baffling. Is the whole of Japan just cucked to its core?


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jun 8, 2020)

slime said:


> Do they have no self-respect? I never understood why an artist would draw a foreign man having sex with their own women? It is just baffling. Is the whole of Japan just cucked to its core?



Yes, Asians are low t faggots and cucks.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes.

https://looksmax.org/threads/japane...get-dicked-by-american-and-gets-denied.93171/

They are incredibly self hating and worship White people.


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Jun 8, 2020)

Cuz its the superior race???


----------



## Over (Jun 8, 2020)

slime said:


> Do they have no self-respect? I never understood why an artist would draw a foreign man having sex with their own women? It is just baffling. Is the whole of Japan just cucked to its core?



Every ethnic wants to be white. Asian, curry, black, whatever the fuck else, because white festures are recognized as the best looking worldwide.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 8, 2020)

Nigga that's shirogane and kaguya, they are anime characters jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Yes.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/japane...get-dicked-by-american-and-gets-denied.93171/
> 
> They are incredibly self hating and worship White people.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm going to Japan in winter time..

Hope i can find a nice girl to worship my cock


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 8, 2020)

Why do some white people worship k-pop?


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 8, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Why do some white people worship k-pop?


Cuz they look like whites


----------



## DyersEve (Jun 9, 2020)

Cause they hate their own race and wish they looked white, like every single ethnic. But asians are definitely the most self hating ones.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

They’re drawings. The guy isn’t white.


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

slime said:


> Do they have no self-respect? I never understood why an artist would draw a foreign man having sex with their own women? It is just baffling. Is the whole of Japan just cucked to its core?



Dude its anime. The girl has red cat eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Dude its anime. The girl has red cat eyes


because an average japanese male is obviously blonde with blue eyes and has caucasian features


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> because an average japanese male is obviously blonde with blue eyes and has caucasian features


name a caucasian feature besides the coloring. It's a fucking drawing, the girl barely has a curve for a nose.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

Offtopic: Are there Asians with light eyes? I've seen mullatos with light eyes, blacks, melanids, even full blooded curries with light eyes and lot's of light eyed Pakis and Afghanis. Never seen a light eyed Asian. Is that true?


----------



## BigBiceps (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They’re drawings. The guy isn’t white.


Oh yeah, asians usually have blonde hair and blue eyes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Jun 9, 2020)

Because only white people can look like this


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Nigga that's shirogane and kaguya, they are anime characters jfl





ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They’re drawings. The guy isn’t white.





Bronze8 said:


> Dude its anime. The girl has red cat eyes








Japanese deliberately draw Anime characters with White features whilst portraying themselves, they are indeed in despair that they're not White.


----------



## jodanielle (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Offtopic: Are there Asians with light eyes? I've seen mullatos with light eyes, blacks, melanids, even full blooded curries with light eyes and lot's of light eyed Pakis and Afghanis. Never seen a light eyed Asian. Is that true?



Yeah, but they're rare and usually mixed with something (like white). I know of a Japanese politician that looked white (with light eyes) seriously, but I forgot his name.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Offtopic: Are there Asians with light eyes? I've seen mullatos with light eyes, blacks, melanids, even full blooded curries with light eyes and lot's of light eyed Pakis and Afghanis. Never seen a light eyed Asian. Is that true?



I know there are Turkic other Central Asian people with light eyes but that's more because of Indo-European admixture than anything, with regards to East Asians some small groups like Ainu people of Japan might've had light eyes but their populations dwindled so much it's impossible to tell now.


----------



## slime (Jun 9, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> Because only white people can look like this
> View attachment 452551


To be fair Native Americans and some Polynesians (Without the colored eyes) can look like that.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

slime said:


> To be fair Native Americans and some Polynesians (Without the colored eyes) can look like that.



To be fair tbh nobody can really look like that.(too much Mog) his features are more cross between White and Polynesian yea.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Oh yeah, asians usually have blonde hair and blue eyes tbh
> View attachment 452550


It’s used to distinguish characters since their faces are mostly the same


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s already been well established that white European features are ideal, and are the epitome of aesthetics.









The forward growth, projected and narrow noses, projected chins and deep set eyes are all hallmarks of an attractive face, they are also most commonly seen on Europeans, and are therefore regarded as “White”.

The reason they make these characters have these traits, even if it makes them look a different race from the target audience, is because of lookism. No one wants to watch a bunch of ugly flat faced characters.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 9, 2020)

*@金木研*


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 9, 2020)

They are white tbh, you can easily tell by their features but japanese people think they're japanese JFL. Source:



Basically white people think they're white, while japanese people think they're japanese.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> They are white tbh, you can easily tell by their features but japanese people think they're japanese JFL. Source:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically white people think they're white, while japanese people think they're japanese.




Just delusionmaxx.









'Looks just like one of them Anime girls bro'


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Offtopic: Are there Asians with light eyes? I've seen mullatos with light eyes, blacks, melanids, even full blooded curries with light eyes and lot's of light eyed Pakis and Afghanis. Never seen a light eyed Asian. Is that true?


ive never heard of a light eyed oriental asian
in mongolia their is the most diverse when it comes to that stuff tho which is a diffrent type of asian


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> View attachment 452591
> 
> 
> Japanese deliberately draw Anime characters with White features whilst portraying themselves, they are indeed in despair that they're not White.


They’re drawings. They don’t resemble any race.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> Because only white people can look like this
> View attachment 452551


that dude is half japanese 




this dude is half japanese half german


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They’re drawings. They don’t resemble any race.



They resemble White people the most.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> They resemble White people the most.


Uhh, they barely have any features. The ones they do have (face shape, chin sharpness) are not exclusive to europeans. And coloring is used to distinguish between characters.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Uhh, they barely have any features. The ones they do have (face shape, chin sharpness) are not exclusive to europeans. And coloring is used to distinguish between characters.











It is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> It’s already been well established that white European features are ideal, and are the epitome of aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 452727
> View attachment 452728
> ...





Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Yes, Asians are low t faggots and cucks.
> View attachment 451739


jfl at both of these

your literally comparing a stacy white to an asian low tier becky




heres a japanese stacy
looks extremaly anime like 




so does this




and this.


anime character pheno type is always either stacy/chad oriental asian or high tier half white half asian.







speaking from someone who has been to japan and who is half japanese
a lot of sterotypes tend to be wrong
the foward projection problem is really a case of development and not genetics
all the foods are soft
my asian friends in the USA all have much dforward protruding faces on average
Also



this dude is german
not all anime characters are japanese but most are but they are all at the minimum high tier normies


Roping Subhuman said:


> They resemble White people the most.


white people dont have the "anime" look for the most part

read my other post


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> jfl at both of these
> 
> your literally comparing a stacy white to an asian low tier becky
> 
> ...



Not all Anime Characters are Japanese but ones that are Look nothing like your average Japanese person.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> It is what it is.


Bit of a cherry-pick since most characters arent as well drawn as Light. But yeah I see your point. Regardless, the white guy is above average and the asian they chose is average or below.


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 9, 2020)

“A blonde Japanese girl“ WHAT?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> white people dont have the "anime" look for the most part
> 
> read my other post



They Look like White People with Hunter eyes not Asiatics.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Not all Anime Characters are Japanese but ones that are Look nothing like your average Japanese person.


which is true on some level



no fucking way this dude is japanese



sasuke does tho



also light looks half white










we look very similar
surprise surprise
half jap


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> which is true on some level
> View attachment 452888
> no fucking way this dude is japanese
> View attachment 452889
> ...



So they're hapas jfl.

Brutal Jomon pill.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Leonardo gang said:


> “A blonde Japanese girl“ WHAT?
> View attachment 452894






green haired white girl



white haired russian girl

colors dont matter


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

*金木研 *what type of Hapa are you? half Japanese and half what?

Also what's your opinion on Hikikomori and why do you think it's so widespread there?


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 9, 2020)

The same reason white men draw interracial comic porn


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

i literally googled japanese guy and they look like anime lol


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> i literally googled japanese guy and they look like anime lol
> View attachment 452908
> View attachment 452909
> View attachment 452910


Mogged by these Ainu Brothers.






Browridges me.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *金木研 *what type of Hapa are you? half Japanese and half what?
> 
> Also what's your opinion on Hikikomori and why do you think it's so widespread there?


sociaty is brutal af
women are "masculinized" so they are socially forced to be just as high achieving as men
women want to get with someone who makes more money, taller, better looking, smarter, higher status, etc 
women cant date higher
its really hard for people
other causes which ill comment later sence im about to eat lunch


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> i literally googled japanese guy and they look like anime lol
> View attachment 452908
> View attachment 452909
> View attachment 452910


East Asians will dominate the world


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *金木研 *what type of Hapa are you? half Japanese and half what?
> 
> Also what's your opinion on Hikikomori and why do you think it's so widespread there?


white
ion know what i think its germanic


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> East Asians will dominate the world


heh


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> sociaty is brutal af
> women are "masculinized" so they are socially forced to be just as high achieving as men
> women want to get with someone who makes more money, taller, better looking, smarter, higher status, etc
> women cant date higher
> ...



Brutal.

Japanese really got fucked after WW2.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> East Asians will dominate the world



*China

Japan and Korea are fooked ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

also white worshipping is a totally made up thing at least concerning Japan
i know in China it is because being White means being rich and a 1st world citizen

white worshipping is like being a k pop stan here in the USA


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 9, 2020)

Why do white people try to look like aliens then?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 452921
> 
> 
> Why do white people try to look like aliens then?



JFL tier comparison ngl.

Anime is a whole genre Simpsons is just one cartoon.


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> i literally googled japanese guy and they look like anime lol
> View attachment 452908
> View attachment 452909
> View attachment 452910


They don’t look anything like anime characters, But these do


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 9, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL tier comparison ngl.
> 
> Anime is a whole genre Simpsons is just one cartoon.


Exactly anime is a genre which is for teens, they try to draw their characters as much as cute looking as possible. Idk why you are comparing them to Asians or Americans, it doesn't make sense cuz in the end it's just a cartoon and not a visual representation of Asians irl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Exactly anime is a genre which is for teens, they try to draw their characters as much as cute looking as possible. Idk why you are comparing them to Asians or Americans, it doesn't make sense cuz in the end it's just a cartoon and not a visual representation of Asians irl



I'm not comparing them to Americans, I'm comparing them to White people.

If you try to draw something cute it won't look Asian, isn't that Lookspill by itself?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> jfl at both of these
> 
> your literally comparing a stacy white to an asian low tier becky
> 
> ...



The cope coming off of this is tremendous. I can almost measure it on a Geiger counter.

Those examples you used of high tier Asians look nothing like anime characters.









They differ in forward growth, the nose and the eyes.









The nose, eyes and chin are all reminiscent of Europeans. The cheekbones aren’t bulbous in the anime character either.









Same thing here.

Sure, there are anime characters that look Asian. But the majority, and the most aesthetic, look white/have white features.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> The cope coming off of this is tremendous. I can almost measure it on a Geiger counter.
> 
> Those examples you used of high tier Asians look nothing like anime characters.
> 
> ...


Dio is white , he's from England


----------



## Bui (Jun 9, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> View attachment 453030



indeed


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Exactly anime is a genre which is for teens, they try to draw their characters as much as cute looking as possible. Idk why you are comparing them to Asians or Americans, it doesn't make sense cuz in the end it's just a cartoon and not a visual representation of Asians irl


Stormfags and huwite supremacists have to use everything to prove their superiority


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Stormfags and huwite supremacists have to use everything to prove their superiority


They need their daily copes


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Jun 9, 2020)

Leonardo gang said:


> “A blonde Japanese girl“ WHAT?
> View attachment 452894


Bruh her name is some high fantasy European shit "Lucy Heartfilia" yeah sounds japanese to me


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 9, 2020)

IncelsBraincels said:


> Bruh her name is some high fantasy European shit "Lucy Heartfilia" yeah sounds japanese to me


Idk I don’t watch anime but I recognized her and no fucking way Is she based of a Japanese person.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> The cope coming off of this is tremendous. I can almost measure it on a Geiger counter.
> 
> Those examples you used of high tier Asians look nothing like anime characters.
> 
> ...


Dio is white
Jotaro is half white jfl

the cartoon style often does implent a straight eurpoean nose but generally an attractive asian would have the rest of the features for an anime character

its not cope
white characters have a diffrent look than japanese ones


Leonardo gang said:


> They don’t look anything like anime characters, But these do
> View attachment 452918
> View attachment 452919
> View attachment 452920
> ...


yes they would be well adapted into anime especially Leo which actually was the inspiration for Link from Legend of Zelda's modern "hot" design

the rest wouldnt look like that signature anime look except maybe chico


Leonardo gang said:


> Idk I don’t watch anime but I recognized her and no fucking way Is she based of a Japanese person.


shes not japanese lmao

attack on titan

full metal alchemist

and fairy tail have like no japanese characters


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

金木研 said:


> Dio is white
> Jotaro is half white jfl
> 
> the cartoon style often does implent a straight eurpoean nose but generally an attractive asian would have the rest of the features for an anime character
> ...



No. Firstly, you can’t just Ignore the nose as that’s a defining feature of race. Secondly, Asians will lack the forward growth.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> No. Firstly, you can’t just Ignore the nose as that’s a defining feature of race. Secondly, Asians will lack the forward growth.


thats why my final concensous is that on avg from what ive seen in my life
half nordic/germanic and half oriental asian produce pheno types that resemble anime most of the time
also certain hispanics also can pull this off 
i agree that the nose is a defining feature but thats the style
and foward growth really varies among asians but that doesnt mean whites then automatically look that way
whites for the most part look less like anime characters as is commonly seen and sterotyped 
heres some white anime characters



all white




also all white except for second girl on the top left


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jun 9, 2020)

White features are the best.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ive seen people give final fantasy vibes but never have i seen someone who really looks like an anime character tbh. When the question is brought up i can see the similarities between an anime character and this guy but if i SAW him on the street in motion the thought of it wouldnt really pop up tbh, the skin and pfl of an anime character is way too good




If they share some «extreme« features and ratios and the character has been drawn with detail then yes tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jun 9, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Ive seen people give final fantasy vibes but never have i seen someone who really looks like an anime character tbh. When the question is brought up i can see the similarities between an anime character and this guy but if i SAW him on the street in motion the thought of it wouldnt really pop up tbh, the skin and pfl of an anime character is way too good
> View attachment 453327









cartoons make everything look better
having less stylized eyes and having a defined nose with nostrils takes a lot of that look away









How to Draw a Realistic Anime Face Step by Step - AnimeOutline


This step by step tutorial shows how to draw a semi-realistic looking female anime face that differs from the more traditional anime styles.



www.animeoutline.com





this kinda shows how things are simplified

its still cartoony but you get the jist


金木研 said:


> cartoons make everything look better
> having less stylized eyes and having a defined nose with nostrils takes a lot of that look away
> 
> 
> ...











How to Draw an Anime Girl's Head and Face - AnimeOutline


This tutorial illustrates how to draw an anime girl's face and head from the front and side views step by step.



www.animeoutline.com





fully cartoony








How to Draw Anime and Manga Noses - AnimeOutline


A tutorial on how to draw anime and manga noses from different angles.



www.animeoutline.com




it also depends on the art

compare this




to this



green haired lady is caucasian
tan is indian
tall blonde is caucasian
red hair is half japanese half white and the black haired short girl is chinese
rest is japanesse
its art style

more simplified it is
the less harder it is to quantify which race it might be when everyonese eyes are super stylized and all the noses and mouths are the same


金木研 said:


> cartoons make everything look better
> having less stylized eyes and having a defined nose with nostrils takes a lot of that look away
> 
> 
> ...






both japanses

also the anime always changes the art of the manga so much that they dont have there induvisual expressions as much as originally intended



anime


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Jul 22, 2020)

金木研 said:


> which is true on some level
> View attachment 452888
> no fucking way this dude is japanese
> View attachment 452889
> ...



Light is a 5'6" manlet ,lol


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Yes, Asians are low t faggots and cucks.
> View attachment 451739


what about mongolians they look high t ngl


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (Jul 22, 2020)

They will go to hell for worshipping those edomites


----------

